# Expert...haha



## Lane (Jan 25, 2008)

My profile says I am a forum expert now!! Haha! I've only been here since January 3rd!...I think this means I spend tooo much time on the computer... or maybe I just ask too many questions! 

I just had to share that with you all. 

Annnnnnnnd...this is for Tab cause she likes my hair.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 25, 2008)

I have always kept my hair assorted shades of red or cherry, but never been able to get it that bright.


----------



## Lane (Jan 25, 2008)

I actually have dark brown hair... I bleach it out using a 40 volume developer. Yeah 40 is really high, BUT you don't have to use heat for it to "pull" out the natural color and it works in like a quarter of the time a lower developer does... I get it that brassy orange color (having an orange instead of a white/yellow blond works WAY better, and causes less damage) And I use semi permanent and chemical free dyes on it. As my roots grow in, I just "stain" it a darker shade of red to blend in the dark roots. I usually bleach it every 4 months. 

People always say my hair is going to fall out, but actually, I only have to use bleaching/dyeing chemicals on it 4 times a year. Some people dye their hair evey six weeks! (I use to do that allll the time...I'll always be in love with this black cherry "box" dye that I use to get) 

Heehee... I could go on and on about hair... It is one of my weaknesses!


----------



## Chalk Creek (Jan 25, 2008)

Yay, another expert to get great advice from!  Love your hair, too.  Got any good remedies for split ends?


----------



## Lane (Jan 25, 2008)

Chalk Creek said:
			
		

> Yay, another expert to get great advice from!  Love your hair, too.  Got any good remedies for split ends?


 Heehee... I don't know that I am an actually "expert" ...I do however, talk a lot...  

On split ends... Actually, deep conditioning treatments that you buy at the store, cause more damage than help. I use to be a HUGE deep cond. fan but actually, the "stuff" in them, coats your hair, making it feel soft on the outside, but underneath the coating, it dries out the core of your hair. What happens is your hair feels worse than before if you stop using the product! (nice way to keep sells up, huh?) I've never used a handmade conditioner, so  I don't know how well those work... 

Really, the best thing you can do for split ends is trim your hair every six weeks, because if you leave the ends split, they will split all the way up to the root and cause the hair to fall out! Of course it will grow back it...but who wants MORE hair falling out? 

As for treatments...OILS! Thats the best way to go. Oils seal the hair shaft naturally, slowing the "tear" process down a bit. You don't have to use store bought hot oils either. I just use sunflower oil (notice how all the big hair COs are using this oil in those expensive hair treatments now a days?) 

I put about an ounce of SF oil (avocado oil works too, and I like to add a drop of Lavender EO, cause I LOVE the smell,) in a little paper cup and heat it up for like 15 secs in the micro. just so it is warm, not hot! And I run the oil through the ends of my hair. I have short hair, so I wear my hair all piecey that day and wash it that night. My sister has really long hair and when she uses the oil, she twists her hair up in a bun and wears it like that all day and washes it that night. 

Hope that helps! Sheesh...sorry for such a long answer!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 25, 2008)

I actualy have had my hair fall out, well, not exactly. I bleached it too many times & it got stretchy. An 8 inch handful of hair you could tug about 3 inches longer, when you let go it would snap back to 8 inches just like a rubber band. I shaved it off & sported the Sinead O'Conner look for a while  .


----------



## Lane (Jan 25, 2008)

Bleaching can be soooooo scary! That why I do it fast and with no heat...


----------



## Chalk Creek (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks, I will try some warm oil, maybe with a bit of Rosemary eo in it.


----------



## Chay (Jan 26, 2008)

Chalk, if you have well water, you should do a well water treament on your hair before the hot oil treatment.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

my hair is naturally thick and i mean thick and it's a dark chestnut brown.....

And I recently (just before christmas) cut off 12" to donate to locks of love, so now it's just about the shoulder in length.

And now i'm going to work to grow it out again so i can donate it again.  I feel it's nice and thick and will make someone a good wig and at least that is something i can do for others that doesn't cost a thing......... 


I use to be a bottle blond but after i started having kids I quit coloring my hair.......  Ok for that matter i hardly ever curl it anymore either......  kids just have a way of sucking the life out of a person at times.....  Three kids later (2 are special needs) so i guess i just have better things to do.... LOL like soaping !!!!


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 26, 2008)

Lane, I love your hair color and that short hair cut. Both are very flattering on you. 

My hair is longer in the front and shorter in the back. I don't dye it at all so I am a brownish red/grayish/blah color.  My girls are the cause of my gray hairs. I think I can tell you how I got each one too.  Lets see, this one was from when my daughter was a teenager and came home drunk, this one is from when my daughter was 2 hours late with curfew, this one is from when my daughter was in the hospital........  lol I earned them that's for sure. 

If I could pull off a hair color like yours, I would be sitting right now in my hairdresser's chair.


----------



## Lane (Jan 26, 2008)

Faithy- My sisters both grow their hair out every year and donate to Locks of Love! They are in the paper every year for how much they have donated... The town keeps a running tally.    That's one of the fun things about being in a small town...It's neat to hear you are a part of the program too!

CPSoaper- Thank you! Sounds like we use to have the same hair cut! Mine was long in the front and curled around my face and was short in the back and I made it all messy or I could smooth it out. I turn 25 this year and I already have TONS of gray hair (one of my eye brows is half gray!!) ! You'd never know with all this red... I cant WAIT until I go all gray so I dont have to bleach it anymore!!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 26, 2008)

I use a tiny bit of shea butter on my ends if I'm not able to get my hair trimmed. I'm going to try making some shea butter with infused calendula olive oil.


----------



## Lane (Jan 26, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> I use a tiny bit of shea butter on my ends if I'm not able to get my hair trimmed. I'm going to try making some shea butter with infused calendula olive oil.


 Shea is amazing... I use a shea butter/ beeswax combo I made, on my hair almost daily for that trendy "just out of bed look"


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 14, 2008)

*Great Hair!*



			
				Tabitha said:
			
		

> I actualy have had my hair fall out, well, not exactly. I bleached it too many times & it got stretchy. An 8 inch handful of hair you could tug about 3 inches longer, when you let go it would snap back to 8 inches just like a rubber band. I shaved it off & sported the Sinead O'Conner look for a while  .


 I like your hair too! I had that look for a while too. O'Conner look. LOL Now my hair is almost to my elbows. Amazing...how different one can look...just from the length of their hair. I use to dye, bleach and even frost my hair alot. But it became too expensive and too time consuming for me. A lot of things stopped...when I started having kids.


----------



## Lane (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Great Hair!*



			
				busymammaof3 said:
			
		

> *A lot of things stopped...when I started having kids.  *


  That's when I STARTED doing my hair and all that! My kids caused a patch pf gray hair right in the front and I HAD to do something about it...


----------



## busymammaof3 (Feb 18, 2008)

Good for you! I wish I had enough time to even attempt it. It wasn't too bad with one...and then maybe two. But three's when I gave up on that!   Now, I kind of prefer it this way though. My hair is the healthiest it's ever been. And it takes less to keep it that way.


----------

